# Your favourite jazz albums



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Not sure if there are any hard core jazz fanatics on this forum but thought I would ask.

My top 10 (today anyway!) are:

Rahsaan Roland Kirk - Brighter Moments
Great live album with lots of chat from the great man and a nice variety of his different playing styles. As he had such a large range of material his catalogue is quite inconsistent, personally I find his live work the place to go as he really seems to let go and it gives you the showman as well as the genius player.

Charles Mingus - Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus 
Sort of a "best of" for his new label, he perfects and reinterprets so of his finest tunes. 

Thelonious Monk - Thelonious Monk Plays Duke Ellington
Designed to break Monk through to a wider audience this album may not be the best introduction to what makes Monk Monk but I find his quirky takes on Ellington's music enchanting.

Miles Davis - In A Silent Way
An ambient bench mark and a revolutionary approach to making jazz with Teo Macero's editing.

Grant Green - Idle Moment
Languid and precise playing from the under rated Green. Lovely tone!

Herbie Hancock - Maiden Voyage 
Thrilling playing from all involved but particularly Freddie Hubbard on trumpet. Turbulent and invigorating.

Kenny Burrell - God Bless the Child
CTI records put out their fair share of cheese but this one off session with Burrell is a hidden gem, probably their best release. 

Eric Dolphy - Out To Lunch
My favourite "avant garde" jazz album, still rooted in hard bop and closer to modern classical than free jazz. Monk is a big influence and there is even a beautiful tribute written for him "Hat and Beard".

Sonny Rollins - Sonny Rollins on impulse!
Rollins is the greatest pure player, he didn't necessarily develop and expand his style but as he was so brilliant in the first place he didn't really need to. Always probes and dissects a tune spinning out endless new melodies.

Sun Ra - Lanquidity
I could pick about ten Sun Ra albums but this is his most approachable while still keeping all the weirdness intact!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I plan a jazz listening summer (non-classical time) but I will name one by one my favorite jazz albums.

One is:


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Great album, Mobley is very under rated I think!


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Sonny Rollins - Live in Europe










Best Tenor Saxophonist ever and this is his best recording. imho


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

The Dolphy is one of my favorites too. These are some albums I go to regularly. I'm leaving out vocals.

*Money Jungle ~ Duke Ellington, Charlie Mingus, Max Roach*
Classic cool.

*Kelly Blue ~ Wynton Kelly Trio*
Miles Davis's sometimes pianist Wynton Kelly leads his own group here.

*Alone in San Francisco ~ Thelonious Monk*
Monk chills out.

*Moanin' ~ Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers*
This one will get you moving.

*Waltz for Debby ~ Bill Evans Trio.*
When you want the smooth stuff.


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 23, 2015)

The first 10 I could think of:

Coltrane - A love supreme
Davis - On the corner
Blakey - Moanin'
Monk - Brilliant corners
The Blue Notes - Ogun Collection (4 cds, their complete recordings. Seminal jazz from South Africa)
Grant Green - Idle moments
Silver - Song for my father
Montgomery - Full house
Art ensemble of Chicago - Nice guys
Ware - Renunciation


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another favorite jazz album I have always enjoyed is Bobby Hutcherson from the 1960's until now:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll add a couple of my favorites to the topic:

Storm by Maynard Ferguson
Act Your Age by Gordon Goodwin's Big Phat Band


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Excluding Kenny G, my top 5 are probably:

Miles Smiles
Kind of Blue
Saxophone Colossus
Ellington's Far East Suite
Mingus Ah Uhm


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

My tastes in jazz tend toward modern progressive forms, intense and fiery fusion and much of the ECM catalog.

Kind of all over the map.

Coltrane - A Love Supreme
Art Ensemble of Chicago - Nice Guys (or Full Force)
Eberhard Weber - The Colours of Chloe
Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds of Fire or Apocalypse
Return to Forever - Romantic Warrior
Bruford - One of a Kind
Weather Report - Heavy Weather
Brand X - Unorthodox Behavior
Panzerballett - Hart Genossen - Von ABBA bis ZAPPA (jazz-funk-metal from Germany)
Terje Rypdal - Where Have I Known You Before
Arti e Mestieri - Tilt (Italian band straddles the line between jazz and prog)
Area - Arbeit Macht Frei (another Italian band, jazz, avant-garde and prog)

Several by: Keith Jarrett, Oregon, Ralph Towner, Alan Holdsworth, Cecil Taylor...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Roland Kirk album is titled Bright Moments. And it's a great one!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

In my above post, Terje Rypdal - Where Have I Known You Before

Should have been:


Terje rypdal - Whenever I Seem To Be Far Away


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

*John Coltrane -- Meditations*









John Coltrane -- Meditations -- my absolute favorite.

I also like Herbie Hancock -- _Thrust _and Andrew Hill -- _Dance with Death_, but _Meditations _is unsurpassed masterpiece for me.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For vocals, this is definitely one of my all time favs!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I cant really choose overall favourites but I cant seem to get Charles Mingus's Blues and roots off my turntable for the last week!
I have a lot of recent Classical and Opera purchases I should be listening to but I cant get out of jazz mode!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)

Brubeck - Time Out
Davis - Kind of Blue
Davis - Milestones
Coltrane - A Love Supreme
Coltrane - Blue Train


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Really! These are just my favorites.

Keith Jarrett-Treasure Island; Expectations
George Russell-Ezz-Thetics; New York, NY
Joe Henderson-Inner Urge; Power To The People
Herbie Hancock-Inventions And Dimensions
Muhal Richard Abrams-The Hearinga Suite
Oliver Nelson-Straight Ahead
Mal Waldron-The Quest
Archie Shepp-Three For Trane; The Way Ahead
Pat Martino-Live
John Scofield-Grace Under Pressure; Time On My Hands
Sonny Rollins-The Bridge
Pat Metheny-80/81
Bobby Hutcherson-Dialogues; Ambos Mundos
Miles Davis-60s Quintet Box
Eric Dolphy-Out There; Iron Man
Gary Bartz-Urban Bush Music
Dave Holland-Extensions; Seeds Of Time
Bill Evans-Always Say Goodbye; Waltz For Debby
Weather Report-s/t; Mysterious Traveller
McCoy Tyner-The Real McCoy; Together
Wayne Shorter-The All Seeing Eye
Thelonious Monk-Monk's Music; Criss Cross
Gerry Mulligan/Paul Desmond-Two Of A Mind
Flora Purim-Encounter; Perpetual Emotion
Hermeto Pascoal-Slave's Mass
Jackie Mclean-Let Freedom Ring; Destination Out
Horace Silver-Cape Verdean Blues
John McLaughlin-Belo Horizonte; Extrapolation; My Goals Beyond
Mingus-Oh Yeah!; Antibes 1960
Sam Rivers/Dave Holland/Barry Altschul-Live In New York Reunion
Roland Kirk-Bright Moments; I Talk To The Spirits


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I could make a list but now I'd like to say something about Andrew Hill because I'm obsessed by him, I've listened to his work for many years and I'm still discovering a lot of new things in his music. I rarely use the word genius but he truly deserves it. His sense of harmony is completely unique, elusive but perfectly logic, something that makes me thinks a lot of times something like "how does it do that?", like he was seeing things that normal people can't. Even when the theme is just a fragment there's always an interesting twist, an unusual spot to explore for the improvisers. His melodies are labyrithine and very dissonant and still they are catchy and memorable as a pop hit. His sense of time too is completely personal, and even the atmosphere of his music is all his own, it's not like Ellington or Mingus or even Coltrane when you have a more traditional romantic feeling in the music with happy and sad and melancholic pieces, I would say that (like composers like Webern or his colleague Wayne Shorter, the other great architect of modern jazz) it gives me the same contemplative pleasure that I have when I look a building of modern architecture, like a brutalist house with a complex but raw structure and all the plants growing around the concrete. There's the same kind of lively tension. Sometimes there are persons who say that he wasn't fully part of the avantgarde just because he didn't do music that were completely free, in my opinion his music was actually the only possilble evolution of the free jazz conception, incorporating the freedom of the improvisations in rigorous structures and basically having the best of both worlds. 
Anyway I've never got why everybody talks of "Point of departure" like it was his masterpiece, while a lot of his albums especially in the sixties (but there are gems all over his career) are on the same level. Andrew!!! is probably the one I've listened to the most (the other one is Judgment). And it's probably the album where it's most possible to see the interpenetration between the composition and the free approach in the improvisations.
The funny thing is that an extraordinary album like that wasn't even published at the time because it didn't swing enough. 
To me it's what A love supreme or Kind of blue or a Blanton Webster compilation is for a lot of people.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Favorite Andrew Hill albums:

Dance With Death
Mosaic Select
Black Fire
Passing Ships


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

norman bates said:


> Anyway I've never got why everybody talks of "Point of departure" like it was his masterpiece, while a lot of his albums especially in the sixties (but there are gems all over his career) are on the same level. *Andrew!!! is probably the one I've listened to the most (the other one is Judgment)*. And it's probably the album where it's most possible to see the interpenetration between the composition and the free approach in the improvisations.
> The funny thing is that an extraordinary album like that wasn't even published at the time because it didn't swing enough.
> To me it's what A love supreme or Kind of blue or a Blanton Webster compilation is for a lot of people.
> 
> View attachment 67487


I agree 100% regarding Hill. He was a GIANT.

Perhaps it's not a coincidence that both _Andrew!!!_ and _Judgment_ feature *Bobby Hutcherson*. 

Have you heard _Eternal Spirit_ (Blue Note, 1989)?










It's another brilliant Hill recording with Hutcherson.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Favorite Andrew Hill albums:
> 
> Dance With Death
> Mosaic Select
> ...


I love Joe Farrell's tenor work on _Passing Ships_. A great, great record.

And another recording that makes you scratch your head and say, _"How did this not get released for so many years?!?!?!"_

Forced to pick one favorite Andrew Hill record, I'd probably go with _Judgment_. (But I'm glad that I don't have to! )


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Deleted. Duplicate post.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, Joe Farrell is a favorite. I've collected a bunch of stuff he's on. He played some beautiful flute too. The title track from Chick Corea's Friends is great. Makes me think of Lew Tabackin, who is another great tenor saxophonist who plays great flute. Check out his Concord CD Desert Lady w/ Hank Jones, Dave Holland, Victor Lewis.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

JACE said:


> I agree 100% regarding Hill. He was a GIANT.
> 
> Perhaps it's not a coincidence that both _Andrew!!!_ and _Judgment_ feature *Bobby Hutcherson*.
> 
> ...


yes I've heard it, (there are very few albums that I haven't listened with him yet, like that "earth prayer" album with Russel Baba and Mosaic select 23, the one in piano solo), but onestly I don't remember it very well. But I'll listen to it soon, anyway you're right: my preference is not a coincidence, Bobby Hutcherson was a perfect partner on those albums.
Talking of his late stuff, my two favorites at the moment are Dusk and Shades.


----------



## padraic (Feb 26, 2015)

Simon Moon said:


> My tastes in jazz tend toward modern progressive forms, intense and fiery fusion and much of the ECM catalog.
> 
> Kind of all over the map.
> 
> ...


Great list. Ever sample any of Miles' avant-rock? Agharta, Pangaea, Dark Magus?


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll play...

*Ten for Today:*


David Liebman & Richie Beirach - _Forgotten Fantasies_ (A&M Horizon)

Bobby Hutcherson - _Medina/Spiral_ (Blue Note)

Duke Ellington - _The Best of Duke Ellington (1932-1939)_ (Sony 4-CD set, Dutch import)

Miles Davis - _Nefertiti_ (Sony)

Mal Waldron - _Moods_ (Enja)

Sir Roland Hanna with George Mraz - _Sir Elf Plus 1_ (Choice)

Lee Konitz - _Satori_ (Milestone)

Freddie Hubbard - _Red Clay_ (CTI)

Jim Hall - _Live!_ (A&M Horizon)

Timeless All-Stars - _Timeless Heart_ (Timeless)

I retain the right to pick ten different ones tomorrow...


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

How about...

*Ten MORE for Today:*


Martial Solal - _Suite for Trio_ (MPS)

Keith Jarrett - _Death & the Flower_ or _Shades_ or _Treasure Island_ (ABC/Impulse)

James P. Johnson - _Giants of Jazz_ (Time-Life 3-LP box)

Coleman Hawkins - _Hollywood Stampede_ (Capitol)

Herbie Hancock - _Maiden Voyage_ or _Speak Like a Child_ or _The Prisoner_ (Blue Note)

Barney Kessel - _Feeling Free_ (Contemporary)

Elvin Jones - _The Ultimate Elvin Jones_ (Blue Note)

Phineas Newborn, Jr. - _A World of Piano_ (Contemporary) 

Johnny Griffin - _You Leave Me Breathless_ (Black Lion) or _The Return of the Griffin_ (Galaxy)

Jaki Byard - _The Sunshine of My Soul: Live at the Keystone Korner_ (HighNote)


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

And maybe...

*ANOTHER Ten More for Today:*


Chick Corea - _Return to Forever_ (ECM) or _Now He Sings, Now He Sobs_ (Blue Note)

John Coltrane - _Coltrane's Sound_ (Atlantic) or _A Love Supreme_ (Impulse)

Charles Mingus - _At Antibes_ (Atlantic) or _Charles Mingus Presents Charles Mingus_ (Candid)

Art Blakey & the Jazz Messengers - _Free for All_ (Blue Note)

Bill Carrothers - _Castaways_ (Pirouet)

The Brazilian Trio - _Constelação_ (Motema)

Marc Cary - _Focus_ (Motema)

Jackie McLean - _Action!_ or _Let Freedom Ring_ (Blue Note)

Orrin Evans - _Flip the Script_ (Posi-Tone)

Bill Evans - _Paris Concert: Editions One & Two_ (Blue Note)


----------



## Aleksandar (Feb 21, 2015)

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue, Bitches Brew, On the Corner
John Coltrane - pretty much all of them...maybe A Love Supreme is the best, but there are many others close or equal
Ornette Coleman - Science Fiction (remastered edition with Broken Shadows), The Shape of Jazz to Come
Charles Mingus - The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady
I'm a fan of Thelonius Monk's piano playing, especially when he's playing solo.


----------



## padraic (Feb 26, 2015)

In addition to the many fine albums already posted, let me just add Miles - Filles de Kilimanjaro and Herbie - Empyrean Isles to the list.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another classic that I really do enjoy.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Quite a number of great jazz albums posted thus far. I'm happy to have quite a few of them in my collection, many on vinyl, which remains a great way to listen to old issue Blue Note discs.

My own favorite jazz discs fold down to three which I collect in various formats (LP, CD, SACD, mono, stereo, Japanese pressings, what have you...). They are:

























Just yesterday in the mail I received a new Mono pressing, vinyl, of _Kind of Blue_, which I'm eager to crack open. Kind of Blue remains my personal favorite jazz album, and though I have literally hundreds of Miles discs (and thousands of jazz discs), I never tire of hearing the tunes. Which is why a revisit to the mono recording will be a pleasure.

Of course, the greatness of "Take Five" on that Time Out disc is beyond dispute (and the recorded sound on a good system is a real slam!), and my favorite track on Getz/Gilberto, Jobim's "Girl from Ipanema" has long been an established classic.

Still, there are a number of jazz discs I tend to turn to oftener than others, and a short list of them includes the following, in no particular order. Here's a baker's dozen:

David Benoit _Letter to Evan_, GRP Records GRD-9687
Kenny Burrell _Handcrafted_, Jazz Heritage Society 5163157
Larry Carlton _Collection_, GRP GR-9611
Nathan Davis _Makatuka_, Segue LPS1000
Abdullah Ibrahim _African Piano_, JAPO/ECM Records JAPO60002
Freddie Hubbard _Red Clay_, CTI 88697
Horace Silver _Quartet Song For My Father_, Blue Note MMBST-84185
Joe Henderson _Canyon Lady_, Milestone M-9057
Patricia Barber _Companion_, BlueNote/Premonition 7243
Bob James _Touchdown_, Warner Bros/Tappen Zee 9 45969-2
Roscoe Mitchell _Nonaah_, nessa ncd-9/10
Mike Nock _Ondas_, ECM 1220
Stefano Battaglia _Re: Pasolini_, ECM 1998/99

Like all of you, I could go on and on ....


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Just sayin', I'm surprised there's so little big band music chosen. No love for Ellington, Basie, Goodman?

In years gone past they were considered to be right at the core of Jazz.

A quick top 10

Louis Armstrong the Hot 5 and Hot 7 recordings
(A CD I cant find as I type! Title is sometheing like) Duke Elington The early sucesses. i.e. greatest hits from the pre WWII era.
Coleman Hawkins encounters Ben Webster
Mingus Oh Yeah
The Atomic Mr Basie
Kind of Blue Miles Davis
The Koln Concert Kieth Jarrett
Jazz Ry Cooder
The Best of the Crusaders
The first Wynton Marsalis Album



Seem to have a lot of compilations there not sure if they are allowed.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> The first Wynton Marsalis Album


 It was very good album. Also you may want to check Herbie Hancock Quartet (with Carter, Williams, Marsalis) - live recording from the same period of time - young Marsalis shines there.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

_*Pat Martino:We'll Be Together Again.*_ Just Martino on guitar, with Gil Goldstein on Fender Rhodes piano. Dark, thick, moody, and a good workout for your subwoofers.

*Thelonious Monk: Monk's Music,* with the legendary "Coltrane! Coltrane!" solo, prompted by Monk. Sounds like 1950's detective music, only ten times better.









*Tal Farlow: Chromatic Pallette. *Has the radio-show theme song "Blue Art, Too." That tune alone is worth the whole album.









I shall con-tinyah!


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Loads of albums i love mentioned already.

Im going to take it back to a simple yet beautiful album with amazing vocals.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> _*Pat Martino:We'll Be Together Again.*_ Just Martino on guitar, with Gil Goldstein on Fender Rhodes piano. Dark, thick, moody, and a good workout for your subwoofers.


I am listening to this album because of your recommendation. Guitar and Fender Rhodes is a very tempting combination. It's really good. The selection of tunes is also very nice. (J. J. Johnson's Lament is one of my favorite jazz compositions.)


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Wisteria is pretty good. It's like classic jazz except better.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

When I can't think of less than about six Mingus albums I couldn't ever do without then it gets a bit difficult to get a general list together.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

I've actually just published my list of favorites (a mix of old and contemporary) on my blog:

http://musicophilesblog.com/category/music/jazz/25-essential-jazz-albums/

I could do a lot of +1s on this thread so far, a lot of great albums were already mentioned.


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

norman bates said:


> I could make a list but now I'd like to say something about Andrew Hill because I'm obsessed by him, I've listened to his work for many years and I'm still discovering a lot of new things in his music. I rarely use the word genius but he truly deserves it. His sense of harmony is completely unique, elusive but perfectly logic, something that makes me thinks a lot of times something like "how does it do that?", like he was seeing things that normal people can't. Even when the theme is just a fragment there's always an interesting twist, an unusual spot to explore for the improvisers. His melodies are labyrithine and very dissonant and still they are catchy and memorable as a pop hit. His sense of time too is completely personal, and even the atmosphere of his music is all his own, it's not like Ellington or Mingus or even Coltrane when you have a more traditional romantic feeling in the music with happy and sad and melancholic pieces, I would say that (like composers like Webern or his colleague Wayne Shorter, the other great architect of modern jazz) it gives me the same contemplative pleasure that I have when I look a building of modern architecture, like a brutalist house with a complex but raw structure and all the plants growing around the concrete. There's the same kind of lively tension. Sometimes there are persons who say that he wasn't fully part of the avantgarde just because he didn't do music that were completely free, in my opinion his music was actually the only possilble evolution of the free jazz conception, incorporating the freedom of the improvisations in rigorous structures and basically having the best of both worlds.
> Anyway I've never got why everybody talks of "Point of departure" like it was his masterpiece, while a lot of his albums especially in the sixties (but there are gems all over his career) are on the same level. Andrew!!! is probably the one I've listened to the most (the other one is Judgment). And it's probably the album where it's most possible to see the interpenetration between the composition and the free approach in the improvisations.
> The funny thing is that an extraordinary album like that wasn't even published at the time because it didn't swing enough.
> To me it's what A love supreme or Kind of blue or a Blanton Webster compilation is for a lot of people.
> ...


Great post. I think the reason why people recognise 'Point of Departure' as his masterpiece is because of one man: Eric Dolphy. His playing is on another level.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Some of my favorites (I won't worry about mentioning albums that others have already mentioned because further mentionings serve as confirmations):

1. Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain. Some fawning interviewer asked, "Is it really jazz?" Davis hit the softball, "I don't know, but it's music and I like it."

2. Horace Silver - Cape Verdean Blues. Probably the third or fourth or fifth HS album on most people's list, but this one just knocks me out.

3. Peggy Lee - Black Coffee. Hurts so good, but maybe this isn't technically jazz either.

4. Billie Holiday - Lady in Satin. I agree with the critic who held that there is a voyeuristic aspect of this album, as Holiday was definitely not at her best. Still, IMO, her intrinsic dignity and talent shine through. Through her art, her spirit fights through what racism and persecution had done to her.

5. Charlie Parker - Complete Savoy and Dial Takes. You want to hear the Parker, but pay attention to the other musicians as well. This is just great art.

6. Getz/Gilberto - Perhaps a little too cheesy for the self-consciously serious. But if you can relax and enjoy music, this is just goods tuff. Pretty much anything by Getz fits this description.

7. Keith Jarrett: The Koln Concert. Nothing else I've heard by Jarrett touches this, but this one is phenomenal. Everything is perfect, including his humming.

8. Duke Ellington - Ellington Uptown. In terms of your self-education, you'll want to hear the Blanton-Webster recordings first, and the Newport album, but in terms of good, clean, raunchy fun IMO nothing surpasses Uptown.

9. Charles Mingus - The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady. If I had my way, this would probably be classified as classical music, and I advocate listening to it as if it were a classical composition. In those terms, it's one of the masterpieces of 20th-century music.

10. Anthony Braxton - For Alto. I've stayed away from harder stuff on this list, and this will have some challenging sections for people unused to free jazz. But this is just phenomenal music.

11. Ornette Coleman - The Shape of Jazz to Come. This is one of the greatest jazz albums of all time; as for anyone who disagrees, you shouldn't take anything else they ever say about jazz seriously. Admittedly a lot of people might have to listen to it fifty times to get past an initial "what the hell" response, but once you do, you will find it of the most touching, passionate, sweet albums you'll ever hear.

12. Astor Piazzolla - Tango Zero Hour. This is not jazz, but it's somewhat jazzy, so I'm putting it here. Whatever it is, it's the best of what it is. Don't miss the piano lines, which are sometimes really ingenious.

13. Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Inner Mounting Flame. You might outgrow this eventually, but the first four or five times you listen to it will kick your butt.

Well, that is a good number to end on. There is more, much more. A lifetime more. _Kind of Blue_, _A Love Supreme_, _Time Out_, Jelly Roll Morton, Bunk Johnson, Lionel Hampton, Sidney Bechet.... Have a good time!


----------



## bestellen (May 28, 2015)

Louis Armstrong & Oscar Peterson - Louis Armstrong Meets Oscar Peterson
Chet Baker - Chet
Dave Brubeck - Time Out
John Coltrane - Blue Train
Miles Davis - Kind of Blue
Ben Webser & Oscar Peterson - Ben Webster Meets Oscar Peterson
Ben Webster - Soulville


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_Hot Rats - Zappa








_


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
You tryin' to make that one smell funny? BTW, Gail Zappa died today. She had been suffering from lung cancer.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^^^
Had no idea, has not made the news yet in Oz

Sad to hear- Post the Album in memory of Gail


----------

